# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Веселые ответы доктора на вопросы "про это"

## Irina

*Веселые ответы доктора на вопросы "про это"*

*Вопрос:*
До меня дошла очень странная информация от прабабушки что если заниматся минетом а имено целовать влагалище девушке то дети будут рождатся немыми. Слышал ли кто-нибудь об этом?

*Ответ:*
Почему-то всегда думалось, что поцелуи в интимных местах девушек называются по-другому, хотя прабабушке, несомненно, виднее. А если во время целования громко чмокать, то плод в матке может еще и оглохнуть - звук в жидкости проводится на порядок лучше, чем в воздухе.

*Вопрос:*
Здравствуйте! У меня один вопрос! Можно ли мужчине кончать при занятии анальным сексом? Не несет ли это за собой каких-либо последствий? Спасибо!


*Ответ:*
Прежде всего, необходимо выяснить какую роль во время анального секса этот самый мужчина играет - пассивную или активную. Хотя, если уж начали, то в любом случае лучше закончить.

*Вопрос:*
Моя врач-гинеколог в консультации сказала, что во время беременности заниматься сексом опасно, так как из-за резких сотрясений позвоночник ребенка может неправильно сформироваться.

*Ответ:*
Не знаем, как там насчет позвоночника ребенка, а вот если сексом не заниматься, то может пострадать позвоночник мужа (например, от удара скалкой), так как беременная, да еще и неудовлетворенная женщина страшнее даже безграмотного гинеколога.

*Вопрос:*
Правда ли что для того, чтобы не залететь, надо чаще менять партнеров - тогда яйцеклетка не успевает привыкнуть к сперматозоидам и не узнает их?

*Ответ:*
Нет, это миф, широко распространенный среди яйцеклеток. Вообще-то, сперматозоидам абсолютно фиолетово - узнают их или нет, они просто идут и делают свое дело.

*Вопрос:*
У меня с члена слезла кожа, а крайняя плоть затвердела и потеряла свои реигенративные способности. Может ли это быть из-за того, что я перепутал крем для рук с кремом-скрабом подружки?

*Ответ:*
Конечно, может. В следующий раз внимательнее читайте, что написано на упаковке, а то мало ли попадется дедушкина средство от облысения… еще заколосится все. А вообще-то лучше перепутать свои руки со своей же подружкой, это гораздо эффективнее.

*Вопрос:*
От онанизма стало падать зрение. Как это исправить? Онанизмом перестал заниматься. Помогите пожалуйста.

*Ответ:*
Скорее всего, зрение упало не от онанизма, а от постоянного просмотра порнографических сайтов в Интернете. В качестве радикального средства решения проблемы можно попросить Анатолия Чубайса устроить конец света в отдельно взятой квартире.

*Вопрос:*
Здравствуйте. У меня такая проблема. Я живу в браке 10,5 лет. Отношениями с мужем довольна, но вот желания к сексу у меня уже нет. Половую жизнь постоянно разнообразиваем, но и это уже вошло в привычку. Может быть, попробовать гипноз, чтоб мне внушили или что-то пропить?
*
Ответ:*
Можно пропить машину. Или даже квартиру - острые ощущения гарантированы. А лучше пропить шкаф и на освободившееся место купить новую двуспальную кровать, опробовав ее в деле еще в мебельном магазине.

*Вопрос:*
Замучила эрекция по ночам только во время сна, приходится вставать через каждые полчаса и обливать его холодной водой.

*Ответ:*
Надо взять себя в руки и овладеть собою. Пару раз. Спать будете как убитый. А “его” лучше поберечь, а то может простыть и начать чихать по ночам, тогда вы точно не уснете.

*Вопрос:*
Во время полового акта эрекция нормальная. После того как “кончу” член “падает” и “поднять” его можно только через 30 минут. Скажите, пожалуйста, это какая-то болезнь, и как это лечится?

*Ответ:*
Болезнь известна под названием “падучий”. Это не лечится, это врожденная конституциональная особенность.

*Вопрос:*
Правда ли, что за день до сдачи анализов на половые инфекции нужно выпить бокал пива, стопку водки, съесть ложку меда, соленый огурец и что-то еще - уже не помню. Подруги говорят, что без этого анализы могут ничего не показать.

*Ответ:*
Конечно, ведь анализы такие стеснительные.

*Вопрос:*
Существует ли центр реабилитации гомосексуализма?

*Ответ:*
Существует, в настоящее время - это отечественная эстрада.

*Вопрос:*
Здравствуйте, доктор у меня вот какой вопрос. При занятии сексом с женой у меня нет никаких проблем, а если я хочу занятся сексом с другой женщиной возникают проблемы в отсутствие эрекции. Почему так происходит?

*Ответ:*
Потому что просыпается совесть.
*
Вопрос:*
Как рассказать 7-ми летней девочке про секс, зачатие ребенка, строение мужских и женских половых органов. Стоит ли рассказать в таком возрасте о противозачатночных средствах, в какой форме? Есть ли какие нибудь обучающие видеофильмы, книги, доступные для нормального детского восприятия.

*Ответ:*
Если это не ваш ребенок, то лучше ничего не рассказывать. Потом не докажете, что вы это в образовательных целях делали, и действительно любите детей как, например, любил их Майкл Джексон. А если это ваш ребенок, то обязательно нужно с ней поговорить о сексе, можете узнать много нового.
*
На вопросы отвечал реальный доктор. Просто с чувством юмора у него все в порядке.
*

----------


## Sanych

Ха-ха, прикольная темка)))

----------


## Irina

Потом продолжу - есть там много веселого)))

----------


## Irina

*15 перлов из письменных обращений в онлайн-консультацию "Виртуальный гинеколог". Орфография соблюдена.*

1. "Здравствуйте! Я две недели придерживалась низкокалорийной овощной диеты. Сейчас у меня задержка месячных на 12 дней. Что вы мне посоветуете?" Лена, 15 лет

2. "Добрый день. Есть ли вероятность, что сперма сама по себе выходила из члена в процессе полового акта и потом ушла куда-то, потому что назад она не вытекла? Спасибо" лена, 21 лет

3. "Скажите, у меня на головке пениса появили непонятные мелкие прыщики, и мне удалось их посчитать – 28 штук! Что это может быть?!" Константин, 24 лет

4. "Уважаемый врачь! Может ли влиять операция по прижеганию миндалинов в горле на то что у меня сильная задержка месячных? Операция была в прошлом году. Спасибо." Света, 22 лет

5. "Здравствуйте. Дело в том, мне кажется, что я беременна. Т.е. у меня все признаки беременности. Уже 2 года у меня каждый месяц приходят месячные, с небольшой задержкой в неделю. Мне так кажется, что какого быть не может. Нормально ли это, может ли вообще такое быть? Помогите мне пожалуйста." Татьяна, 23 лет

6. "Здравствуйте. Возможно вопрос вам покажется немного банальным,но тем не менее ответ на него для меня крайне важен. Мы с моей возлюбленной были близки несколько раз в период с 6 по 11 ноября.Мы пользовались презервативами. 9 ноября у неё начались месячные,но мы во время них занимались сэксом,также предохраняясь. 13 ноября моя любимая приняла таблетку "Постинор",который мы использовали и до этого. 15 ноября месячные закончились. У нас не было интимных контактов после этого,однако уже 21 декабря,а менструации у неё так и не началась. 19 декабря у неё была температура в районе 37,5. Тест дал отрицательный результат(1 полосочка). Позвольте,что это может быть? И заканчивается ли менструации сразу же в случае оплодотворения? Заранее благодарен за ответ." Мастер, 16 лет

7. "Можно ли во время беременности играть на электрогитаре?"

8. "Мой муж всегда мечтал заснуть так, чтобы его член находился во мне. Не будет ли последствий для моего организма?"

9. "Я сегодня утром меряю температуру и пришла мне в голову мысль: а когда ее меряешь, попу надо высовывать из-под одеяла или можно там оставить? Зависит ли от местонахождения попы результат?"

10. "здравствуйте! иногда при занятиях сексом в позе женщина сверху, я чувствую во влагалище кукую то болтающуюся штуку. что это такое?" Катя

11. "Добрый день! скажите пожалуйста, а можно забеременить, делая парню миньет без презерватива?" оля

12. "Скажите пожалуйста, могу ли я быть беременной, если уже в течении 3-х месяцев у меня как положено идут месячные." Ольга

13. "Здраствуйте, скажите пожалуйста сколько неоюходимо спермы(минимум),чтобы девушка забеременела!? если в нее попало 1-2 капли этого дотаточно или еще нет? Заранее спасибо." Андрей

14. "И еще хотела бы узнать по поводу двух вопросов: 1.Как может определить врач что я беременна, он будет смотреть внутрь меня при осмотре? 2.мне будет очень очень больно так как он у него т. е. "член толстый и огромный" извините за такие слова, а мог ли он мне что нибудь повредить внутри например половые губы?" Оля

15. "Здравствуйте. Подскажите, менструация началась 31 октября, парень в меня кончал на второй, третий и пятый день. До следующих месячных еще 15 день, но уже 2 день меня тошнит и кружится голова очень, что это? возможна ли беременность?" Елена, 23 лет

----------


## BiZ111

> Можно ли мужчине кончать при занятии анальным сексом?


Кончать не можно, а нужно. И почаще 




> Существует ли центр реабилитации гомосексуализма?







> Здравствуйте, доктор у меня вот какой вопрос. При занятии сексом с женой у меня нет никаких проблем, а если я хочу занятся сексом с другой женщиной возникают проблемы в отсутствие эрекции. Почему так происходит?
> Ответ:
> Потому что просыпается совесть.

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо что на свете чудиков хватает, хоть жить веселее

----------

